# billing after the storm.too many hours??



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i have a strip mall i plow. it usually takes about 4 hours (1 truck) with a 1-2" snow.(i have a 1" trigger) for the storm we got here in ohio i had 3 total plows and quite a bit of "cleanup" i came up with 33 hours, i had 4 different trucks on the property at different times to help keep up. i had 2 plows after that and 2 salts and a plow before the storm. i'm at 50 hours total plus 2 salts. i get paid hourly. my concern is that the owner is gonna have a coronary when he gets the bill (over $3,000) and gets pissed off. we had over a foot of snow. does my hours sound out of line? let me know what you guys think? thanks, pete


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

That doesn't sound out of line at all. I have a 3 building/4 lot strip mall that has a 1" trigger, unlimited pushes during & after the event, & wants it pushed as often as possible to limit the possibility of lawsuits. W/ 9" of ice & snow I pushed 4 times & put salt & sand down 10 times. They didn't bat an eye when they got a $7000 bill. They called to make sure that I did it that many times, but when I told them I did, they said "Okay, I'll get the check in the mail tomorrow!"


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

That does'nt sound like it's out of line. That's a lot cheaper than a law suit.


----------



## Felice03 (Jan 28, 2007)

That doesnt sound out of line at all. If your bill is broken down by hours and it shows him how much time was spent to stay on top of the storm they shouldnt have any problem with it. A foot of snow takes some time and alot of cleanup effort in a strip mall or retail buildings, with constant traffic.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Breaking the bill down by hour, when each truck was there, and when salting/sanding took place should show how many pieces of equipment it took to provide them the service you promised in your contract. Unless you set a limit, a 1" trigger allows you to push 12 times for a foot of snow providing you can actually do that. If there are any questions review contract with them and point out you were doing what they stipulated in signing the contract.


----------



## Class Act (Feb 8, 2007)

cornbinder;373935 said:


> i have a strip mall i plow. it usually takes about 4 hours (1 truck) with a 1-2" snow.(i have a 1" trigger) for the storm we got here in ohio i had 3 total plows and quite a bit of "cleanup" i came up with 33 hours, i had 4 different trucks on the property at different times to help keep up. i had 2 plows after that and 2 salts and a plow before the storm. i'm at 50 hours total plus 2 salts. i get paid hourly. my concern is that the owner is gonna have a coronary when he gets the bill (over $3,000) and gets pissed off. we had over a foot of snow. does my hours sound out of line? let me know what you guys think? thanks, pete


I run into this all the time. Sometimes it is hard to comprehend a bill that is large. You don't want to lose the account but you can't work for free. Snow plowing/salting isn't cheap. If everyone charges then we are ALL good.


----------

